# Weaning age?



## norcal (Jun 18, 2009)

I have read multiple weaning ages in books and online.   Most say 3 months, some 2.   

Was hoping I could get a little poll going, but there is no poll option here (that I can find).     How about a show of hands??


----------



## helmstead (Jun 18, 2009)

I wean at 8-9 weeks.


----------



## haviris (Jun 19, 2009)

I wean sale kids at 10-12 weeks, I wean keepers 3+ months (unless it's a buckling, then it depends on the kid).


----------



## lilhill (Jun 19, 2009)

I wean at 8 or 9 weeks, depending on the kid and how they are eating on their own.


----------



## mully (Jun 19, 2009)

8-10 weeks on average.


----------



## norcal (Jul 15, 2009)

So, how DO you wean?   Do you go from 3 feedings a day to 2, then to 1?    Or do you give them less?   And for how long.

I have 2 wethers 7 & 8 wks, so thought I would start next week.  Currently they are getting 10oz 3x a day.   They are on alfalfa & every other day get a couple cups of pellets (pro calf manna).


----------



## lilhill (Jul 15, 2009)

For my Nigerian babies (when I'm bottle feeding) they get:

1-3 days old -- 6 feedings a day - 2-4 oz. per feeding
3 days - 2 weeks -- 5 feedings a day - 2-5 oz per feeding
2-4 weeks -- 4 feedings a day - 5-9 oz. per feeding
4-6 weeks -- 3 feedings a day - 10 oz. per feeding
6-8 weeks -- 2 feedings a day - 10 oz.
8 weeks - 3 months - 1 to 2 feedings a day - 10 oz. and begin reducing the amount in each bottle until completely weaned.


----------



## norcal (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you.   Sounds good.


----------



## norcal (Jul 25, 2009)

I've read about weaning and some have stated to give Vitamin B.   I have some in shot form, haven't used it.   Should I give it to them once I have completely cut them off of the bottle?   Or maybe in a couple weeks when I cut them back to 1 bottle a day?


----------



## lilhill (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine don't get the Vit. B.  When I'm bottle feeding, they also get Poly ViSol baby vitamins once a day along with their bottle.


----------



## goat lady (Jul 28, 2009)

So at what age do you start to introduce grain? for bottle babies?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 28, 2009)

goat lady said:
			
		

> So at what age do you start to introduce grain? for bottle babies?


What kind of bottle babies are we talking about?  

Doelings?  Bucklings?  Wethers?  Bucklings which are soon to be wethers?  Dairy breed?  Meat breed?  What are you planning to do with them...milk?...pet?...freezer?...show?...breeding?

Depending on all that, with what all I've been through lately, I might not worry to much about introducing grain at all...  From here on out, grain is something I'll only use when it's necessary -- not just to be nice or make the goats happy or because everybody else feeds grain..

(...I'm feeling very bitter about grain right now, btw...it's not you...it's me...I got sloppy with with grain and my mistake may yet have signed a death warrant for one of my bottle babies...)


----------



## goat lady (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bottle babies.  I have one female that is 3 weeks and the other is 1 week. They are both dwarf nigerians.  They are pets and get lots of attention each day. I do have a little buck who is about 12 weeks old that in a year or so I will breed them.   Again sorry about your loss.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 29, 2009)

I start introducing bottle babies to grain and hay at about two weeks.  They will mostly play with it, but it's there for them to nibble around on.


----------



## goat lady (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks. Last evening we let the little ones run with our adult does and I noticed the 3 week old was eating some grain, and that is what got me to thinking about it.  Yes we stayed with them the whole time and it was only for about an hour.  So no worries there.


----------



## username taken (Jul 29, 2009)

my bottle babies get free choice hay, grain and water from day 1. they usually start eating around 7 - 8 days. My dam raised kids will eat as early as 4 days.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 7, 2009)

for those I am going to keep, I let them wean themselves, they usually wean themselves at about 4 months, give or take a couple of weeks.  they just don't finish the 2 a day bottles, then one day they take a couple of swallows and they are done.   When and how much grain and hay depends on wether  you give goats milk or milk replacer.  The babies start nibbling at about a week, then on from there.   they don't actually eat, but just play and nibble, but I use goats milk in their bottles.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 7, 2009)

I always used whole cows milk when I bottle fed, and some I had to actually show what they were supposed to do with the gain and hay ... like, pretend to eat it myself before they'd have anything to do with it.  They'd catch on, but not nearly as quickly as dam raised kids.  The things we won't do for our goats.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 11, 2009)

Uhhhh, yeppers!! Those little bottle babies can have a very hard time learning to eat "real" food.
I've ate goat feed too Sandie,...LOL.


----------

